# Ants in my truck



## WilcoSportsman (Sep 22, 2009)

Last Friday I discovered that ants have taken residence in my truck. There is no food or drinks in my truck and nothing sticky has been spilled. I thought I vaccumed them out on Sunday, but on Monday morning they were back inside. What can I do to get rid of them for good?


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

just use some household ant killer spray. then where you park, hunt down the bed kill it too.


----------



## win280 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fantastik is also a good contact ant killer.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 22, 2009)

WilcoSportsman said:


> Last Friday I discovered that ants have taken residence in my truck. There is no food or drinks in my truck and nothing sticky has been spilled. I thought I vaccumed them out on Sunday, but on Monday morning they were back inside. What can I do to get rid of them for good?



You may think there is nothing spilled in your truck but they are coming back for a reason and since they don't usually make their nests in trucks, they have found a food source.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2009)

I had some that lived in my truck for about a year.  I didn't really want to fog the truck and spray all those chemicals in there and then drive around breathing all that stuff.  They will run out of food if you don't eat in it.  Mine finally disappeared.


----------



## MIG (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm guessing "sugar ants".  I get 'em quite often, especially if I park in the grass - I could understand if I had a Big Mac under the seat , but I don't.  

The most effective thing I've ever seen is the lice spray that's used in jails (comes in an aerosol can).  Just mist a little (like a two second shot - it don't take much, trust me) into the cab of the truck on a warm day and shut the door - within an hour the ants have gone bye-bye.  Just open the doors afterward and let air out a few minutes.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. They aren't as bad today, but I think I'll get some of the lice spray in case they come back.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Sep 23, 2009)

Rather than a spray, I would highly recommend that you try a bait.  There is a fairly new product out called "Terro" ant bait (at least new to me).  It is a liquid bait that ants LOVE!!  If you put a tray of that in your truck today, you won't have ants tomorrow.  The beauty is that it doesn't just kill the ones that touch the poison, it kills the whole nest.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the grass tall in your yard?  Anytime I let the behaia (sp?) get up where it touches the car, ants get in.  So long as the grass stays cut and off the metal of the car we never have a problem.


----------



## deuce1 (Sep 23, 2009)

*There everywhere, There everywhere!!!*

They are in my truck and my deer stands. I was told to use boric acid.


----------



## 1gun (Sep 23, 2009)

Go to Wally World and look for Raid Ant & Roach Fogger.  They come in orange cans.  I use to work for a rental car company and this is what we would use to kill ants.  The ant bait do not work as the ants get in the tight areas of your car and you will not kill them w/ anything other than a fogger.  Pull the pin and set it on the center console and let it fog out your truck.  We would put them in the cars in the evening and the next morning you are good to go.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Again thanks for the responses. I think they've left because I didn't see any today. I still plan on making a trip to Walmart and looking for some of the above suggestions in case they come back.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 23, 2009)

I used to have ants in my truck.  Check the door jams and such where dirt and leaves can build up.  If there's any moisture at all, ants will nest in that area.  Ant spray all the cracks and crevices around the doors, and around the hood and windshield.


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 25, 2009)

white vinegar will kill them on contact without all of the poison smell


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with Mr Green Jeans, bait them with Terro. It's not a poison, the active ingredient is boric acid. You probably have Pharoah ants, look them up on the web. They are hard to get rid of with sprays. You have to bait them. I got them in my camper and in my boat, which was in dry storage. I put-out some Terro bait and within a day, they were gone. you put the bait on a piece of cardboard near their trail and you will be surprised at how many ants you will attract. They carry it back to the nest and it kills the whole nest. It's the best I have found for Pharoah ants.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 27, 2009)

If you park outside put 7 dust out under your truck it will take care of them...


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 28, 2009)

be careful with some of your chemicals n sprays as some of that stuff will damage paint etc.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I use the little thing called an ant motel. It's about 1.5 inches square. Try to put on the trail inside the truck. They'll go in, die and be gone in about a day. No smell. Oh yeah, you get 4 in a pack and their cheap.


----------

